# Metribuzin on fescue?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Metribuzin (Sencor) is labeled for alfalfa and alfalfa/orchard grass mixes after they have gone dormant.

But, I have an older alfalfa field that has good stand of alfalfa/orchard grass/fescue mix.

So I'm wondering if metribuzin can be used on this without harming the fescue?

Ralph

Anybody? Anybody? (Ferris Buelher)


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Found this. Think the answer is in there?

http://aes.missouri.edu/greenley/fieldday/2006/page19.stm


----------

